# Weekly Competition 2020-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F U2 R' U R F2 U' R' U'
*2. *U' F U2 R' F' U R'
*3. *R F' U' F R' F2 R F2 U2
*4. *F2 R U R U' R U' F
*5. *R U' F2 U' R U R F2 R

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' F B' L' U R' B D L2 F R2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2
*2. *U2 L' F B U' L2 D' L' F D B2 D L2 U L2 D L2 D' R2
*3. *B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 B D L U2 F L R' U2 B2 L2
*4. *B' L2 B' L2 U2 B F2 L2 B U2 L2 D U2 F R B' L2 D2 U2 R' B'
*5. *B2 R2 B U2 B' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D L R' F R2 U L' F D2 R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 U L U2 Rw Uw Fw' L Rw2 U' Rw' B' R U' L' Uw2 L' D' Rw B2 Uw' U2 Fw2 Uw R B' R2 F' U2 R B Fw D' R F2 Rw2 B' Fw' Rw D
*2. *Fw2 L' B2 Fw' R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 U' B' F D' Fw2 U2 R' F2 L F R2 Uw' R2 U L' Rw R' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 Uw' B' Fw2 F Rw2 D2 Uw2 U'
*3. *Rw2 F2 Uw Fw2 Uw' U2 F D Uw B' Fw Uw' U' L' R2 Fw R F2 L' Rw2 F' Uw2 U2 F' D Rw Fw R2 B Uw B2 F2 D2 Fw' F' Uw U Rw R U2
*4. *Uw2 L2 Rw2 U B Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 Fw2 D' L2 D' R' D Uw2 R' B2 Fw R B2 R2 U' L' D F2 D2 Uw' Rw F' U' Fw R Uw' Rw' D2 R2 Uw2 B' R'
*5. *B2 U F2 L2 B' Rw2 R F' D' Uw' B' F Uw2 L B L D2 Fw' L Fw' R2 Uw B L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw F' L2 Fw2 F' Rw2 F2 Rw R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 Dw' L U2 B' Bw' Fw Lw' Dw2 L2 Rw' B2 Bw' R2 B Bw2 R2 D R2 Fw D' B Bw' U2 F2 L' B2 Uw2 R2 Bw2 D2 R2 Fw2 U' L2 F' Lw Fw Uw2 Lw B' R' F2 D2 F' D2 F R U2 Fw D' L2 Dw' Uw' U' Lw Dw' Fw' Lw2 Uw
*2. *Rw2 Dw Uw U Bw' Fw2 L' Rw2 R D2 L2 Lw2 R' B2 F2 R B Fw Uw B Dw' Uw' Bw Lw U B Bw Uw' F Lw Uw' F' D Bw2 Rw D2 Rw' D Dw U' Bw2 R' Fw2 D2 Uw' U Bw2 Dw' B2 R2 F' D Dw U F Dw2 Bw' F' Lw2 U'
*3. *B Rw' D L2 D' Lw2 F' Uw L2 Rw2 F' Rw Fw2 L2 Lw B2 Dw2 Uw2 R B' F2 Lw2 Uw' R Dw L2 Dw B Bw U2 Bw2 Fw' F Lw2 F2 D B' Lw' B' L B2 D2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 Lw' Rw R Uw R' D L' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 Bw' Lw2 Rw Uw
*4. *Uw' L2 Lw2 Dw' L2 Fw' Lw Rw' Dw L' F2 D' B' F2 Uw' Fw2 L Fw' U L Dw L R B D Dw U' Rw2 Bw2 D2 Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw' U Bw' Fw2 L2 Rw R' D Uw' B Bw2 Fw2 Lw Uw L2 Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw R Bw' Lw Bw' Lw' D2 L2 Lw2
*5. *B Fw' Dw' Lw R2 Uw' Bw Dw' F' D2 R Dw Uw B' D2 Bw R B Fw' F Rw D2 Rw' U2 R D L B2 Fw F R2 U' Rw B Dw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw L2 R2 Bw D' B F' R Dw2 L Lw Dw2 U Rw' B2 L F' U2 Fw' Uw Bw' U' Bw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B 3R' B' L2 3R' 2U R2 2B 2L' 3R' 2R2 R' 3F D2 2D2 2B' D 3U' F2 2D 2F2 D' U2 F2 3R F2 L2 2R 2D' L' 2L2 U2 2B 2L' U 2F 2L 2F 2U U R 2F L2 R' B' 2B2 R2 2F2 L R 2B' 2F' R' 2U2 U L' D R' 3F2 2F2 2L' R2 3F2 F 2L' R D2 2L' 3F2 2R
*2. *B 2F 2D2 2R' B2 F' 3U' R D2 2D U' R' 3U 2B2 L2 2L 3U2 2U B2 2B 3F' 2L 3U' 2F' D' 2D' 3R2 U2 2B 2R' 3F L2 3R2 D2 L2 3R' 3U2 F2 2D L 3F2 2F R2 3F2 2U B' 3F' 2D2 3U' 3F U2 L' R2 B' 2U' 2F2 2D 3F' 2D2 U B 3U 2U' 2R' B2 3U R' B 2F 3R2
*3. *R 2B L' R' 2U2 2L 3F' L D 2B' 2D 2B 2L F2 3R2 2D2 3U' 2B' 3F' 2D' 2L2 2R2 B F 3R2 2R2 F L 2L 2U2 2F D 2U' F 2U' B' F 2L 2R R' 2B 2R2 D2 2D' 3U U2 2B' 2F' D 2B2 F L' 2L2 2R2 B U 2L2 2D 3F 2R2 D R' 2B 2F2 D' 2L2 B' U2 3R2 3U
*4. *D L R' 3U2 L2 3R2 3F U 2F 2R' 3F2 3U' F' 3R' 2U' F 2D2 B2 3F' 2D' 2L2 B 2D' R2 U2 2L 2D' L2 D 2U 3R' R' 2B 2L2 D R2 3F2 2F2 F2 3R2 B' 2F2 2R' 2D B' 2F2 L' 3F2 2F2 2D' 2F 3R2 2B' F2 U' 3R 3U2 U2 2B 3F' L2 2L2 B2 F' 2R' 3F F D' 3F2 D
*5. *2B' 2L' 3R 2U B' D2 3U B2 3U L D 3U' B' 3U B' F U' L2 R' U2 B' F2 D' 2R' 3U U 2L 3F' F 2U' 2B' 2D 2F' 2L 3R 3F 2U2 U' F' D 3U' 2U 2F' 2D' B' 2F2 3U B' 2B2 U2 3F' 2F2 2D R B 2D2 R' 2D' F' D2 B2 2R U2 3R D2 2D B2 2R2 2B' 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' 2B2 2F2 F2 3U2 2U2 2R R' 2B' L' 3L2 R2 2B2 2D2 U' 2R 2F2 3R2 B' L2 3F2 2F2 2D2 L2 2R' 3B 2F D2 L2 D2 2D 3U' U2 2F R 2U' U' F' 2D 3R2 B2 U2 3R2 3F2 3U 2U2 3L2 R 3F2 L2 3L R2 2F' 3D' F D 3D' 2B2 U2 2B2 F' 3R' 2R' 3U 2U' B2 3B2 L' 3R2 2R2 D 2R2 D 2D2 3B D2 2B 2F2 2D' 3L2 R' 2B2 2D' 2U L2 2B2 2D' 3D' B' 3D' F' 3U B2 3B2 F' 3R' 3U2 U' 2B' 2L
*2. *3F D' 3D' 3U2 3R U 2L2 F' 2L' 3L' B 3R 2B 2D2 3U 2U 2B' R2 2D 2B2 2L2 2B 2L 2R' R2 3U 2B 3D' B' 3F F2 L' 2U2 3B 2D2 F2 3L2 2F' 3U2 2U 3R 2U 3F F' D 2F' 3D2 F R' 2B 3F2 3D' 2B 3L 2D2 2U2 L 2D' 2L 3L2 2R R U 2B2 2L' D2 U' R2 F' 2U' 2F R 3B' 3L 3R' 2R2 3U B 2B 3F2 F' D 3U2 2U' 2L 3L 3R2 2R2 3B 3D2 2R2 F L' 2U 2B2 2R2 3F 2F 3L 3U
*3. *3L' 2D' F2 D2 U' 2B F 2R 3B' 3F2 2F 3D' 2B' 3D 3L 2R' 2F U' F U' L' 3L2 2R 2D' 3U2 2L2 2R R U 3B U B2 3L' 3R' 3F' 3R 2R2 3U' 3R2 R' 3B' F2 R' 2B2 2U' 2B' 2L 3R' 3U2 3L' B 3L2 R' 3D' 3U2 2U2 U' 2B D F 3D2 2B 2F2 2R' R2 B2 2U 2L 3D B2 3L' U' R 2B 2F' L2 3R2 2R' 2B' 2L' 3L2 2R2 3F 3D 2F' 3D 3B' 3F 3U' 3B2 2L 3R' 3B 3U2 L' B 3L' 2U' 3B' 2L
*4. *3U2 U2 B 2R2 R2 2U L' 3L 2D' U' 2L' 3B2 2R 2B 2L2 2D2 U2 B' 2B2 3B2 2D 2U2 L' 3R 2B' 3B2 R U' 3R' R2 U 2B 3L B 3B' 2D 3D' 2F U2 L B R 3F' 3D 2B' 2L 3L2 D' 2R B 2B 3R 3D' U F2 R 3U 2B' 3L2 3F2 3L B 2F 3L' B2 3R B' 3B2 2D 2L2 R 2B' 2D B 2F L' R U' L 3L2 R 3F 2U2 3L' 3D 2F2 R' 3D 3U' 2U2 3F' 3L' 2R' R2 3U2 2U' 3B2 2F 2R2 2U'
*5. *3D' R F L2 B 2B2 2R 2U' U2 2R2 B F' 2U' 3B2 3F' 3D U 3F2 3U' 2R 3D' U2 R2 2F' 2U 2L' 3B 3F2 2F2 3U 3L B 3F2 F 3D 2U2 3F R2 3F 2L 3L2 2R 3B' F' 3L2 2F L2 2B 3L' U L 3L D2 3B2 3R2 2U2 R' 2D2 B 3U' 3F 3D 3U2 2R 2U2 3F2 2U2 2R2 2D' 3D 2R' 3B2 3D 3U' 2U' U' 2B F L D 3D' U' 2F' 3U' 3R2 3U' U 3L' 3B' 2F2 F2 2L2 3R2 2B' U' B' 2U' U2 3R' 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' F' R' F R' F2 U F U'
*2. *R U F' U2 R' U F' U R'
*3. *F' U2 R' F' U R2 F' R F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L R' B F2 L B' U' B L' D2 F' D2 R2 U' D F' D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*2. *U2 F U2 F R2 L' B R' F' U L2 D R2 D B R L U B' R F2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *L F B2 L2 R2 D B2 R U' D F' D' L2 F2 L2 B2 F' L U R' U2 Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw U L2 Fw' F' Rw' R2 U2 R Fw2 D' B2 L F2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 D2 U L2 Rw2 D' R F Uw' L Rw2 U2 F' L2 B' Fw2 F' L' F2 L F R2 B F
*2. *D U Rw' B R' D' L' Fw2 R2 B2 Fw2 F2 U' R' Uw2 L R2 D Uw L' Rw R2 B2 F' L R Uw R2 D' Uw2 Rw Uw R2 Uw2 L2 Rw F2 L' F U'
*3. *D2 U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 R B' L R' D U L Rw2 R' U L' D2 R B Fw' L2 B' Fw L2 Rw B2 D Uw' B Fw' D' F D' L2 Rw2 R2 B' Fw F' Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R' Bw' F2 L Rw' U Rw' D' U' L' Lw Bw' Fw' L' B Rw D2 Bw Dw2 U2 L2 B D Lw Rw2 D' Bw' D' Uw2 U Fw' L2 Lw Dw' B2 D2 Lw U' Rw2 R Bw2 L Lw' Rw2 Bw' Lw R2 Uw' Bw Uw' Bw Rw' R2 Uw2 Bw2 D2 Lw' Bw Uw'
*2. *Rw F Dw F' Dw' U2 B' Lw2 B' Bw Fw' U2 Lw2 Bw Fw D2 Lw2 Dw2 U B2 U2 L Dw2 Rw' Bw R2 Uw' F D2 L Lw D2 Dw2 Fw' R D2 Dw2 L D2 Dw U L Dw' Bw2 F2 Rw' Fw D2 Uw2 Rw Bw L2 B Dw2 U Fw2 D U' B Bw'
*3. *R2 U' Bw' R2 Dw2 Rw2 D Dw2 B2 F' R2 Dw Uw L' Fw' L' Lw' U B' R' F2 D2 Uw' U' R2 Fw L2 Rw2 U Fw L' Fw' Rw' B Rw Dw L' B' Bw2 F2 U2 R2 Bw' L2 U B2 Lw2 U' L' Uw2 Fw D2 U2 L2 Lw' D Dw L2 Lw' U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L' 2R' 2B2 3F' 2F' 3U F2 3R 3U2 2B' 3U 2L2 2U' 3R R' 3F' F' 3R2 3U 2R2 2D F' 2L 3R2 R 3F2 F R2 2U' 2B F2 L2 D2 B2 3U' 3R2 D2 2U2 3R R' 2D2 L 2L2 2R' 2B2 3F 2U U 2B2 2R2 R' 3F 2F2 3R2 2F' R' 2D 3U 2U' U 2F 2R' D2 3R' 2R' 2B' 2D' R 2D L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 3R R2 2U 3R2 3B' 2F2 F2 2L2 3R2 2R' 3F 3D2 B 3F2 2F2 3D2 2U' 3L2 2U 3F' 2F 2L2 3R2 R' 2B' 2F' 3L 2D2 U 3R2 3B2 2U' 2R' R' 3D' 3B2 L' D2 3L 2R2 R2 B2 3R2 3F 2D2 3L2 3D 2R2 2F' 2D 3U2 3L' 2R D 3D' 2U2 U 2B' 2F R' U' R2 B2 3F2 2F' 3D' L2 2U 2R2 2D 3B2 3U' U' R' 2U2 B2 3B 3L 2F' 3D2 F' 3D2 2L 2D 3U2 B2 3D2 2L D2 2D' 3B' 2F2 F 3U2 3F2 D2 2U 2B 3F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U R B' D' B L U R L F' L' U' F R' D' U R' U' R2 D2 F' Rw' Uw2
*2. *R' B D2 F' L D2 U F2 R U2 R' L2 F D R L2 D2 B L2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*3. *L D' F2 R2 F2 B' R2 B2 U' L' B2 L F2 B2 U2 B U' D' B2 F Rw Uw
*4. *U B2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F B L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' B L D L2 B' Rw Uw2
*5. *D2 B F' D' L2 R' F U2 D R' F' B L2 B2 D2 L R' B' L' Fw Uw'
*6. *F' U2 B' F' U L' U' R' D' F D2 U' R' B2 R2 F2 D R' L U Fw' Uw
*7. *R2 U B F2 U B R' D' B D R D' F2 U2 L U2 D2 B2 L R F' Rw' Uw
*8. *D' U R2 U' L' F2 L U R2 B' U2 B D' U2 L2 U L2 D' B'
*9. *D R2 F2 B D R2 F' B R B' U D B L' B2 L' B2 U' F2 U Fw
*10. *U2 L D2 F2 D' F' R' B' U F2 B2 R' B2 L R2 F2 L R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*11. *B2 R D2 R2 B F U L D2 B' U' F B2 D2 L R' B2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw
*12. *B2 D' L' U R U B R' F U F2 B' R F B' L U B2 U B U2 Rw Uw'
*13. *D' F B' L' F B D' L' D U2 R' B D2 U' L' F' B2 U R' L2 Fw' Uw2
*14. *F2 R D L' F' B' U R U2 D L2 B F' D2 L2 F L' B U' R F Rw' Uw
*15. *R D U' B' R L' B F U2 F L F2 D2 R2 B D' F L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*16. *L' D' R F' B' U2 D R' U2 B' L2 B U2 L D' R' B' L B D' Fw' Uw
*17. *L B2 L2 F' R' L F2 B R2 L U2 B2 L2 U' L B R L U2 B2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*18. *L2 B F2 U L2 U' B L2 R U B2 D' F' U2 F2 L2 U D' F2 R D Rw2 Uw2
*19. *U' F D U B2 D F U' F2 L' B' R2 B' U' L' U2 L U2 L D' Rw2 Uw2
*20. *D2 U2 R2 U2 L' U R' F' U' D B' F2 D U' F' D F D' U' B L2 Fw Uw2
*21. *B2 R' U2 B D' R F U2 R B2 U R' B U L2 R2 U F2 U Fw Uw2
*22. *L' D U' B2 L' R F' R U D' R' F2 B' U' F L U' L F Rw' Uw'
*23. *F2 L' D' L2 F R' U F2 B2 D' R2 F R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B' U' Rw2 Uw2
*24. *F U2 D F' L D' U' L' B2 D' L' U2 B L' D2 U2 R L2 F2 R' Fw' Uw
*25. *L' U' F' L D U2 L' F2 U' B' L B U B R' L' D2 L B' Rw Uw'
*26. *F2 R D2 L F R' U' L B2 D2 U2 F' L' D2 B' L2 D F R Fw' Uw'
*27. *U R2 U' D' B R L2 F2 L' R2 U2 F2 R2 L' U B2 R2 L' F' L2 Fw Uw'
*28. *L F' D' U' F' B D2 L2 R2 D' F' U2 D R D2 R2 B L' B Rw Uw2
*29. *L F U D2 R2 B2 D U F2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 U' D2 B' U' L2 D Fw' Uw2
*30. *B' L' R B2 D' F U2 F' L' R F2 U2 D B' D2 R' U D' B' U2 R2 Fw Uw'
*31. *F2 R U R D L2 R U2 L2 R' F2 U2 B F' U' D2 R B' R' D Rw Uw
*32. *F' L2 U L2 B D' R L2 B F' U' L F L' B R U2 F2 R U' R' Fw' Uw'
*33. *F R D2 U2 R2 F2 L R' U' L F2 B2 U2 F D2 B D' U' R F2 Rw2 Uw2
*34. *B' U2 B2 U2 F2 D' B' F' U2 B' L D B2 F U' B F' D' U' Fw Uw'
*35. *L B' L2 R2 B' D U2 L U L2 R2 F U2 F2 L D2 U2 L' R B2 U2 Fw Uw
*36. *R2 B2 R2 L' F' R' U' R L' D2 U F2 R F2 D' F' U2 L2 U' L2 Fw' Uw2
*37. *U2 L F2 U' B F L' R2 U L2 B2 U D' B' U2 R U' L2 F' Rw Uw'
*38. *D' R2 B' U2 F' B2 U' D B R' L D' U' R U2 L B' U L Fw' Uw'
*39. *R L U2 R2 D' B F' U' R2 U2 B' U F U B' D2 L F U2 F2 L'
*40. *F' B2 R L F' R2 D2 L2 B L' B' L' D U' R D2 B' L' B2 Rw' Uw2
*41. *U' L D F R F' D' R' D L' B F' R D2 U' R2 B D L U Fw' Uw'
*42. *R' F L B' U2 F2 D R' L2 U L' D' B2 D2 R2 F' U2 D' L' D F Rw Uw2
*43. *F L2 U' D R' B R2 D' R' U F' R2 F' D2 U2 R D2 R' B' L D2 Rw2 Uw
*44. *B2 F' D U2 R2 F U' L2 B' L2 U' R' L' F2 L2 R' B2 D2 R' Fw Uw
*45. *F R D2 U L' D2 L' U D R' U' D' B2 U B2 R2 F U2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*46. *U F R' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D L' B2 F U2 B' U2 R' L' F B' U Rw Uw'
*47. *F' D' B L' B' U' R' B2 U2 R2 D' L' R' F R' U2 L' R U2 D R Fw Uw
*48. *D' U' B' U' F B L F' R L' B R2 L' B R F2 D B2 F' Rw Uw2
*49. *R2 D2 R' B L' F' D2 R F' U' F' R F2 U R2 L F' D' L Fw Uw'
*50. *L2 B2 U' D2 R' F D R U R2 D B' D U F D R' U2 B R' Fw Uw2
*51. *D2 U2 L R' B' U2 B' L2 F D L2 B L U R' L U2 B D2 U Fw' Uw2
*52. *R2 L2 D' B2 D2 B F2 R2 F2 D' L R D2 L2 B' D L2 F' B2 D U' Fw Uw'
*53. *B D2 B' U F2 D L U' L B L' F2 U L' B' L U L D' Rw' Uw2
*54. *B D' U' L' R B R' U2 D F' L B2 F' R2 U' R' B F' R' Fw Uw
*55. *U B' F2 R U2 B2 R' D R U2 F' R B' R U' D R' D' L Fw' Uw2
*56. *D U2 B' L' F' R' D U' R' D R F2 B' R' F' U2 F L2 U2 D2 Fw Uw
*57. *F R L2 D B' F D' F' D' U L' B2 D' R B2 D' R F2 U2 L' Fw Uw
*58. *D2 B R D2 R2 D' U L2 D2 F U' F U2 R' L B' F U R' F D2 Rw' Uw'
*59. *R' F' R' F2 L F2 U2 R' F' U' B' R2 D2 R2 B L B D' R' L' U Rw2 Uw2
*60. *F' R' L' F' R' U2 B L' B D' U2 B' R U' R' D B' F' U D Fw'
*61. *B2 L F' D L2 D' B L B2 D2 U2 F L B2 D2 F U' D R' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*62. *R D' F2 D U' B2 L D2 R U R2 L U F U L D U' B' R L2 Fw' Uw
*63. *R' B' L U' L F' U2 F2 R2 L' U2 R2 D U' L U R2 U R2 D2 R2 Fw Uw
*64. *D2 U2 B2 U L B' U' F2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U B F' R Fw Uw
*65. *F L2 B R' F2 R2 F L' U' B2 U2 L' F2 L B U2 R' B' R2 U F' Rw Uw2
*66. *L2 U' R2 B R2 F' R' D B2 R U R' B' F2 D B2 L2 F L R2 D Rw Uw
*67. *U B2 U2 R L' B F D U' F D L B2 D U2 B2 F' R B' D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*68. *B U R2 D2 L' B2 D2 B D R' B' R F U F U' L U F' Rw' Uw
*69. *R' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' U D2 R2 L B D2 U2 R L' F R B U R' D2 Fw' Uw'
*70. *R2 U R2 D' F' L' U2 D' L2 F2 B2 L2 B R' F2 B' U B R2 L U' Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B D2 B' F D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 R' U' L' D2 F' L' D2 F2 R2
*2. *B2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 F' R2 D B' L' R' D' U' B' U L2
*3. *R' B2 D B R U2 B' R2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D
*4. *R U L2 F B' R2 D' L' U D' R F2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' L'
*5. *U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 F' L2 B L U B' F' D' L' U B2 U L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D' U B R' D L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 R2
*2. *L B2 F2 L D2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 R D F' D' B D' F R F2 U2 B'
*3. *L2 U' L2 D' U' F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 F R B F' U2 R' D2 U2 L' U'
*4. *R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' D' U B L D R2 F2 D U'
*5. *R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B2 R B' R B2 D F2 L' B' U' F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' U2 F D2 B' U2 B' F' D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' L' U' F R B R U'
*2. *B2 D2 F2 L' R2 B2 L R2 B2 D2 R2 B U' B2 F D2 U' F U2 R'
*3. *D' B2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R' B U' R' F' R' D2 F U2 L
*4. *F2 R U' L' F D' L' B2 R' U' F' U2 F' L2 F B2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2
*5. *B L' B' L F' U B R' B R2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' D2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 R U L2 R' B' L B2 F D' B' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 U F R D2 B U' R' F' U2 R F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U2 F' D2 B D2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 L' D R' F' D F' U2 F D U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' R U2 R' F2 U R'
*3. *D2 L2 F' L2 B2 R2 F L2 F D2 F D L' D2 U' L F R F2 L R2
*4. *B' F Rw' Fw R2 D' L Uw Rw' F2 Uw' U' R' F2 Rw' Fw' D Uw2 L' Uw' B2 Fw' L' R Fw' R' U2 R2 U2 Rw R2 D L' B2 L F2 Rw2 B2 Fw F2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F R2 U' F U R2 U2
*3. *U2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 F U L B' D B2 L D' F2 U
*4. *R D2 Fw' F2 D2 Uw2 Fw F' R' B' Fw F Rw Uw' L2 R2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw L2 D2 U B F U Rw' B Fw2 D' Rw R2 D L2 Rw R' U2 B Fw'
*5. *Bw2 R B' Lw2 B' L2 D Dw2 L2 Lw Rw2 R2 F Rw2 Bw D' Dw2 U2 R Uw2 L' Rw2 F2 Rw' U2 L B2 Bw Fw2 D2 B2 Uw' Lw2 U' Fw' Rw' R2 U2 L' Uw B' U' Rw' R2 D2 B2 Uw L2 F L' D2 R' B Bw Lw Dw' Rw' Uw' Rw2 Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R U' F' U F2 R U' R'
*3. *U2 B L2 B' D2 F2 L2 B L2 F' U2 R D' U' B' L D' L' F' U2 B2
*4. *L' R' U2 L' Fw2 F U B' F' Uw2 L Rw D' Uw B2 R' F2 L2 B' F D' Rw2 B F2 D2 R' B' D2 Uw B Rw' B' D' B' Fw R2 B' U2 Rw' F
*5. *Bw2 Uw2 R2 Fw F' Dw' Uw2 L Lw Rw' D' U' B Fw2 L2 R2 Dw2 Fw2 F' Uw Bw' Fw' Uw' Lw' Dw' Uw F L2 U' Lw2 Rw2 D Lw' U' Bw' D' Dw' Fw F2 D' Uw Bw2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 U B' R2 U' Fw Uw Bw' F Lw' F R2 D' Dw' Bw' Dw'
*6. *2R 3F2 L B D2 F U 3F2 L 2D 2U2 L' D2 3U' 2U' R' 2U' 2R' 3U2 2U 3F 2R U2 2R2 F2 D' 2D' 3U' L 2U U2 F' U2 2R' R2 F' 2U F2 U 2B 2R R' 2U' B 2R2 2B' D' F' 2U2 L 2L2 3R2 R2 2F' 3R2 3U 2L' D' 2L 2F2 2U 2L' 2R' B 2F' 3R 2B 2U 3F2 2U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R F' R U' R U' F2 U2
*3. *R2 U2 F' U2 B D2 U2 F L2 R2 F' D' L2 B2 D L' B2 R2 B U'
*4. *Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 D R2 D' Uw Rw' Fw F2 Rw D' B Fw2 F' Rw' R D U Fw2 F Rw2 R2 Uw Fw L' Rw' F2 L2 D' L' Rw U R Uw2 Fw2 R U' B
*5. *Fw2 Dw' Bw' F2 L B Dw Uw' Rw2 R Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw Bw' Lw2 Rw U Lw' B2 Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' L2 D2 Rw Dw' Lw U2 F L Rw2 Dw' R F R2 D Dw' Lw2 F' Dw' Bw' Lw2 B' Bw2 U2 Bw' Fw2 F' U2 R U Rw' D2 L2 Lw' F
*6. *2B2 2F2 D2 L B U' 2F' R' D' R 2D 2F2 R2 2D 2B' 2L2 2D2 2B U' 3R2 2D2 L' 2L2 2D2 L 2L2 3R B2 2D B' 2D U2 B 2U2 R 2F2 D' 3U 2F' 2L2 R 3U F2 3R2 2F' 3R2 R' 3F' D2 3U2 2U2 2R2 B 3R2 D' 2D' U F' 3R 2D' U' L2 3R' D2 2D2 2U' F' U' L2 B'
*7. *2R2 3D' 3L D 3F F' 3D 3R' 2D2 U' 2B2 3R2 2U 2L2 2F' D' 3L' 2F 3U' 3R2 F2 D 3D' 2B' 3L2 2R' 3D U L 2F2 2L' D 2R F2 D 3D' U L' D 3D 3F' R2 2U2 3B2 3F 2D' U L R2 3F' 3U' 2F2 2D' 3R' 3B' 2F2 3L2 3R' 2R2 3D' 2U 2F R D' 2D 2U 3B' 2U2 2L 3L2 2F 3U 3F 2L' 3F' 3D2 3F2 3D2 3F' 3U B 2B2 3F 2D' L2 3L 2R 2B' 3B 2U' 2L' R' 3B' 3R' D 2U L' 3L' 3D' 3U'

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR4+ DL3+ UL5- U2+ R6+ D1+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R4- D2+ L1- ALL3- UR 
*2. *UR5+ DR1+ DL4- UL6+ U5- R4- D0+ L3+ ALL4- y2 U4- R3- D4+ L4+ ALL2- DR DL 
*3. *UR1+ DR2+ DL6+ UL5- U6+ R6+ D1- L4+ ALL2+ y2 U4- R0+ D1+ L3- ALL0+ UR DR 
*4. *UR5- DR0+ DL6+ UL3- U5- R2+ D4- L2+ ALL6+ y2 U2+ R2- D1+ L3+ ALL0+ UL 
*5. *UR3+ DR3+ DL2- UL2- U5- R2+ D1- L4- ALL5+ y2 U3- R2+ D1- L4+ ALL1+ UR DR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B' R L' B L B R' l' r b' u
*2. *R' U' B L' B' L' B' R' l r u'
*3. *U R' L B R U' B L r' b' u'
*4. *R' B' U R' B' R' B R l' r' b u'
*5. *L U B L' R B' R L l r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*2. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 2) / (-3, 4) /
*3. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, -3)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (6, 5)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (2, 1)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L B L R U B' L' R' L B'
*2. *L R' L R U' B' L R B' U' B
*3. *R B L B R L' B' L B L U
*4. *U R U L' B' U' L' U B U' L'
*5. *B U R' U B' L B' R' U L B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*2. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U' R U' R U' F R' U'
*3. *D' L B2 R B' U D2 L B2 L' U2 F R2 L2 F' R2 F U2 F' B' U2
*4. *R' B' F2 Rw R' Uw Fw' Rw Fw L Uw2 Rw' U2 L2 D U' L' U2 Fw F' R D2 L R' F2 U2 L2 R' B L' D' Uw2 B D2 Uw2 Rw U R U Fw2
*5. *Dw2 L D Rw' Dw' Bw Lw' D2 R' Dw' F' Rw2 B Dw' Rw2 D2 Dw Bw L' R Uw2 B' Fw' L Lw' R' Fw2 F' Lw' Rw U' Rw Uw' Bw' Fw F2 L' Dw' U' Bw' Rw Fw' Rw' U' Bw2 Dw2 Bw' D2 Dw' Uw Bw' L' B Fw2 Lw Dw' R' B' L' F
*OH. *B U2 B2 R2 D' B' U2 L' U D2 F D2 R2 F B2 U2 D2 R2
*Clock. *UR4- DR4+ DL5+ UL5+ U4- R4+ D4+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U5- R3+ D1+ L3+ ALL5+ 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B L' B L' R B' L R l' b' u'
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)
*Skewb. *B R L R' L B L' R L R' U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l' L B f' r f' l' b' r f F' R B' L R B' R
*2. *L' l L B R' b f' r' L' R B L R'
*3. *F' l r' f' r' f l f' R B' R F L B F R' F'
*4. *f' F r' b r' f l' b' B R' B R' B' F' R'
*5. *B F' R' l r b' l' R' F L' R' B L' F R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw' L' R' Bw' U L' Uw Lw' R' B' Uw' Bw Uw' Rw' Bw Rw Lw' Rw Lw' u b
*2. *U' Bw' B' Rw' Uw' L' R' B Uw' B Lw Uw Lw Rw Uw' Bw
*3. *Bw' Lw U L Bw Rw' U' R Uw R Rw Lw' Uw' Lw' Rw Bw Rw' Lw' Rw' u l' r b
*4. *Bw' U' R Lw Uw U' L B Lw R' Uw Bw Lw' Uw' Bw Uw Rw Bw' Uw u l b
*5. *Lw B Rw Bw Lw U' L' Rw L' R Rw' Uw Rw Uw' Lw' Rw Lw' u l'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U L U R D L D2 R U R U L D R D L2 U R3 U L U R D3 L3 U R2 U2 L D L U R D R2 U L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L D R U R U2 R D L D R U L U L D L U R3 D L2 D R D R U2 L2 D L U R U R D3 L U L U2 R2 D R D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U L2 U2 R D R2 U L2 D R2 U L D2 R U L D L D L U2 R2 U L D R D L D R2 U L3 D R U L U2 R2 D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R D L2 U R U R D L D L U2 R D L2 D R U2 L U R3 D L U R D2 L U L2 D R2 U L2 U R D L D R2 D R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R2 D2 L U L2 U2 R3 D2 L U R D2 L U L U2 R2 D2 L D L U L U R D L D R U R D L U3 L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 L2 U B2 D R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 F' L2 D L R' U B2 R' B' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F L R' D' L2 D' B2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 B R2 D2 F L2 F L2 B2 R2 F R D2 F' R D' L' R D B D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' U L' B2 D2 B U L B' R' U2 B2 R U2 B2 L' B2 R F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U D R L2 F' U' B' D2 L2 B2 R D F2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 U F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 R' F2 L B R F2 L B' D' L U F' U2 B'
*2. *D2 L U' L' F2 L B' D2 L D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U
*3. *F2 L' U2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 R' B' D R' U' F2 D2 F' D' L U R'
*4. *B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D' U F2 R2 B' R B2 L' R' D F D L' U' B2
*5. *D2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 L' D2 L2 D2 R D' R2 B U' F' U2 R2 D F' L2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UB UR UL UF UL UF UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UF LB UL UF LB RF UR UF UL UB RF UR UB LB RB UR UF UL UB UR UL UF LF UL UB UR UB DR RF DF DL DB DR DF DL DB UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR LB+ UL LB+2 RF+ DF RF+2 UF+2 UR+ UF UR- DL+2 DB+2
*2. *UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UL UB UL UF UR RF UF UL UB LB UL UB UR UF UR UL UB RF UF RF RB UR UF LF UL UB UR UF UB UL UF LB LF UL DB LB DR DF DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR RB LF+ UF UR+2 UB+ LF+2 LB UB- DF+2 RF- DL+
*3. *UB UL UF UB UL UF UL UB UR UB UL UB UL LB RF UF UR UF UR UF UR UB UL RF UR UF UL LF UL UF UB UR RB UB LF UF UR UL UF RF DL DB LB DF LF UF DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+2 UR UF-2 UL-2 RB+ UB+2 UL+2 DR RB- DF+2 RF DL+ DF DL
*4. *UF UB UR UB UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UR UB LB UB UL UF LB RF UF UR UB UL UF UR UB UL RB UR LF UF UR UL LB UL UB UR UF RB LF DB LB DB LB DF LF UL DL DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+2 UF LB RF UF+ UL LB+2 DR RF UF+ DR+
*5. *UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UF UR UF LB UL UB LB UL RF UR UB UL UF UR UB UL RF UF UL RB UB UR RB LF UF UR UL UF UB UR LF UF DB LB UL DL DR RB DB DF DL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ RF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+2 UR LF UF+ RB DB+2 DR RF+ DB+ DL+ DF+2 DL- UL UR+2 RF+2 UR-2 UL+ RB+ UB+2 UL+2 UB RB+ DL-


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2020)

Sorry - I didn't realize I had never posted this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2020)

Results for week 43: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, OriginalUsername, and JoXCuber!

*2x2x2*(103)
1.  1.10 Legomanz
2.  1.28 Charles Jerome
3.  1.35 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.45 ExultantCarn
5.  1.74 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.82 Cubing Forever
7.  1.94 Alex Niedland
8.  2.02 aidenkimm
9.  2.05 NathanaelCubes
9.  2.05 Varun Mohanraj
11.  2.42 Kylegadj
12.  2.58 Luke Garrett
13.  2.62 Logan2017DAYR01
14.  2.77 JoXCuber
15.  2.89 Jam88
16.  3.03 cuberkid10
17.  3.08 JChambers13
18.  3.13 BraydenTheCuber
19.  3.17 tJardigradHe
20.  3.20 mihnea3000
21.  3.30 BradenTheMagician
22.  3.36 ElyasCubing
23.  3.52 Aadil ali
24.  3.60 Sub1Hour
25.  3.63 DGCubes
25.  3.63 sigalig
27.  3.74 Utkarsh Ashar
28.  3.85 VJW
29.  3.87 NewoMinx
29.  3.87 Christopher Fandrich
31.  3.91 Adoni
32.  3.93 BleachedTurtle
32.  3.93 wearephamily1719
34.  3.95 ichcubegerne
35.  4.03 Ghost Cuber
36.  4.04 FaLoL
37.  4.06 oliver sitja sichel
37.  4.06 Elf
39.  4.09 BMcCl1
40.  4.12 Trig0n
41.  4.17 Triangles_are_cubers
42.  4.20 lumes2121
43.  4.23 d2polld
44.  4.27 Fred Lang
45.  4.33 Rollercoasterben
46.  4.34 VIBE_ZT
47.  4.40 abunickabhi
48.  4.48 aarush vasanadu
49.  4.52 50ph14
50.  4.58 CyanCuber (Jynz Gaming)
51.  4.64 skewby_cuber
52.  4.71 mm15
53.  4.73 Raymos Castillo
54.  4.76 MattP98
54.  4.76 loffy
56.  4.82 oliverpallo
57.  4.86 cheaj99
58.  5.03 Liam Wadek
59.  5.07 Caleb Rogers
60.  5.10 swankfukinc
61.  5.20 trangium
62.  5.43 John Benwell
63.  5.51 joshsailscga
64.  5.55 Gnome
65.  5.67 anna4f
66.  5.78 FishyIshy
67.  5.82 Skewb_Cube
68.  5.90 PingPongCuber
69.  6.18 SonofRonan
70.  6.25 UnknownCanvas
71.  6.27 BenChristman1
72.  6.38 Mike Hughey
73.  6.56 RiSha
74.  6.67 breadears
75.  6.69 nevinscph
76.  6.73 MarkA64
77.  6.80 sl0wcuber
78.  6.90 DMSCUBER
79.  7.11 TheSlykrCubr
80.  7.14 Lewis
81.  7.21 White KB
82.  7.48 Jrg
83.  7.62 Sitina
84.  7.99 LittleLumos
85.  8.13 N speedsolving
86.  8.42 Deri Nata Wijaya
87.  8.60 thomas.sch
88.  8.76 hebscody
89.  8.93 Rubika-37-021204
90.  8.97 sporteisvogel
91.  9.22 One Wheel
92.  9.27 David Reid
93.  9.56 HippieCuber
94.  9.70 rdurette10
95.  9.75 EngiNerdBrian
96.  10.26 TheEpicCuber
97.  10.92 Theo1409
98.  11.06 Csc
99.  11.14 Jacck
100.  12.18 KyleTheCuber
101.  15.07 SanArg
102.  16.66 Joshua smith the cuber
103.  24.74 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(125)
1.  6.56 Varun Mohanraj
2.  6.77 Luke Garrett
3.  7.74 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.78 Alex Niedland
5.  7.84 Legomanz
6.  7.88 OriginalUsername
7.  8.23 ExultantCarn
8.  8.28 PratikKhannaSkewb
9.  8.43 tJardigradHe
10.  8.64 Charles Jerome
11.  8.78 cuberkid10
12.  8.86 BradyCubes08
13.  8.94 aidenkimm
14.  9.08 NathanaelCubes
15.  9.41 Logan2017DAYR01
16.  9.49 Elf
17.  9.62 JChambers13
18.  9.70 Kylegadj
19.  9.71 mihnea3000
20.  9.87 vishwasankarcubing
21.  10.05 NewoMinx
22.  10.24 JoXCuber
23.  10.27 oliver sitja sichel
24.  10.59 DGCubes
25.  10.62 Cubing5life
26.  10.68 MCuber
27.  10.78 ichcubegerne
28.  10.84 BradenTheMagician
29.  10.87 Liam Wadek
30.  10.88 MattP98
31.  11.01 skewby_cuber
32.  11.02 sigalig
33.  11.12 Keenan Johnson
34.  11.15 FaLoL
35.  11.18 BraydenTheCuber
36.  11.25 abhijat
37.  11.55 joshsailscga
38.  11.57 VJW
39.  11.72 BMcCl1
40.  11.79 FishyIshy
41.  11.82 Fred Lang
42.  11.93 Raymos Castillo
43.  12.04 wearephamily1719
44.  12.22 Utkarsh Ashar
45.  12.37 Christopher Fandrich
46.  12.38 Sub1Hour
47.  12.41 LostGent
48.  12.42 BleachedTurtle
49.  12.47 xyzzy
50.  12.54 d2polld
51.  12.71 trangium
52.  13.16 Rollercoasterben
53.  13.36 Ghost Cuber
54.  13.41 ican97
55.  13.47 lumes2121
56.  13.48 mm15
57.  13.66 revaldoah
58.  13.78 abunickabhi
59.  13.92 Jam88
60.  13.98 Aadil ali
61.  14.01 Hunter Eric Deardurff
62.  14.07 Skewb_Cube
63.  14.38 PingPongCuber
64.  14.47 CrispyCubing
65.  14.59 cheaj99
66.  14.91 breadears
67.  14.95 aarush vasanadu
68.  15.01 thatkid
69.  15.05 nevinscph
70.  15.56 hyperbannanas
71.  15.64 50ph14
72.  15.85 VIBE_ZT
73.  16.14 topppits
74.  16.44 loffy
75.  16.93 sl0wcuber
76.  17.30 swankfukinc
77.  17.59 MarkA64
78.  17.99 John Benwell
79.  18.03 SonofRonan
80.  18.09 LittleLumos
81.  18.17 Triangles_are_cubers
82.  18.40 Adoni
83.  18.41 Petri Krzywacki
84.  19.07 UnknownCanvas
85.  19.55 Deri Nata Wijaya
86.  19.75 anna4f
87.  20.08 BenChristman1
88.  20.12 Gnome
89.  20.14 bgcatfan
90.  20.16 filmip
91.  20.35 rdurette10
92.  20.75 Lewis
93.  20.95 SpeedCuberSUB30
94.  21.02 Jrg
95.  21.15 CubiBubi
96.  21.44 TheSlykrCubr
97.  21.71 EngiNerdBrian
98.  22.13 Cubing Forever
99.  22.38 Mike Hughey
100.  23.51 Theo1409
101.  23.77 TheEpicCuber
102.  23.96 HippieCuber
103.  24.18 One Wheel
104.  24.37 sporteisvogel
105.  24.79 CyanCuber (Jynz Gaming)
106.  24.87 SanArg
107.  25.38 JJRTheCuber
108.  25.53 DMSCUBER
109.  26.17 Zaphod42
110.  26.34 White KB
111.  26.51 bolt
112.  27.53 freshcuber.de
113.  28.96 Rubika-37-021204
114.  29.94 CassielK
115.  30.66 hebscody
116.  32.31 N speedsolving
117.  32.87 Jacck
118.  33.76 Caleb Rogers
119.  34.39 KyleTheCuber
120.  35.52 MatsBergsten
121.  35.59 RiSha
122.  37.47 Simeon Scheepers
123.  38.49 thomas.sch
124.  41.70 Csc
125.  49.40 Joshua smith the cuber


*4x4x4*(70)
1.  29.43 cuberkid10
2.  30.83 Khairur Rachim
3.  31.31 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  32.91 tJardigradHe
5.  33.38 Heewon Seo
6.  34.24 NewoMinx
7.  34.40 Alex Niedland
8.  36.47 JoXCuber
9.  36.50 mihnea3000
10.  38.36 FaLoL
11.  38.94 ichcubegerne
12.  39.37 Charles Jerome
13.  39.89 Luke Garrett
14.  41.24 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  41.57 sigalig
16.  41.62 BradenTheMagician
17.  44.02 DGCubes
18.  45.48 BleachedTurtle
19.  46.14 xyzzy
20.  46.25 BMcCl1
21.  46.44 Jam88
22.  46.87 Liam Wadek
23.  47.18 Raymos Castillo
24.  47.32 Keenan Johnson
25.  47.77 joshsailscga
26.  47.82 NathanaelCubes
27.  48.03 nevinscph
28.  49.18 wearephamily1719
29.  49.20 abunickabhi
30.  49.52 swankfukinc
31.  49.58 MattP98
32.  50.54 Rollercoasterben
33.  51.38 thatkid
34.  51.82 mm15
35.  52.87 Sub1Hour
36.  53.69 CyanCuber (Jynz Gaming)
37.  55.32 VIBE_ZT
38.  55.38 PingPongCuber
39.  55.70 Gnome
40.  56.65 Utkarsh Ashar
41.  57.47 SonofRonan
42.  57.52 oliver sitja sichel
43.  57.56 John Benwell
44.  57.65 UnknownCanvas
45.  58.20 topppits
46.  59.10 ExultantCarn
47.  59.71 loffy
48.  59.90 skewby_cuber
49.  1:02.27 breadears
50.  1:02.28 LittleLumos
51.  1:04.85 Triangles_are_cubers
52.  1:09.39 50ph14
53.  1:10.77 rdurette10
54.  1:12.07 Petri Krzywacki
55.  1:16.51 One Wheel
56.  1:16.59 Jrg
57.  1:17.78 Mike Hughey
58.  1:29.14 Skewb_Cube
59.  1:33.52 TheEpicCuber
60.  1:37.83 Jacck
61.  1:40.07 Lewis
62.  1:42.49 Rubika-37-021204
63.  1:44.08 sporteisvogel
64.  1:48.32 thomas.sch
65.  1:50.18 SanArg
66.  1:53.39 White KB
67.  2:09.88 MarkA64
68.  2:12.07 MatsBergsten
69.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
69.  DNF N speedsolving


*5x5x5*(48)
1.  59.63 OriginalUsername
2.  1:01.81 tJardigradHe
3.  1:02.28 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:05.93 JoXCuber
5.  1:07.87 ichcubegerne
6.  1:14.44 Charles Jerome
7.  1:16.04 sigalig
8.  1:16.78 Keroma12
9.  1:19.63 BleachedTurtle
10.  1:22.79 Alex Niedland
11.  1:23.24 joshsailscga
12.  1:24.33 Sub1Hour
13.  1:24.51 xyzzy
14.  1:26.33 nevinscph
15.  1:30.94 VJW
16.  1:32.18 Keenan Johnson
17.  1:34.86 abunickabhi
18.  1:35.52 Liam Wadek
19.  1:37.09 breadears
20.  1:37.11 mm15
21.  1:38.57 MattP98
22.  1:39.56 Rollercoasterben
23.  1:41.65 topppits
24.  1:41.90 BMcCl1
25.  1:44.81 swankfukinc
26.  1:47.87 Gnome
27.  1:50.78 PingPongCuber
28.  1:50.81 VIBE_ZT
29.  1:51.35 SonofRonan
30.  1:52.20 sl0wcuber
31.  1:53.40 Utkarsh Ashar
32.  1:58.01 50ph14
33.  1:58.87 thatkid
34.  1:59.22 UnknownCanvas
35.  2:06.84 One Wheel
36.  2:10.10 LittleLumos
37.  2:31.39 Jrg
38.  2:40.47 Rubika-37-021204
39.  2:42.96 rdurette10
40.  2:43.80 Lewis
41.  2:45.22 sporteisvogel
42.  2:45.45 Petri Krzywacki
43.  2:58.96 Jacck
44.  3:08.37 thomas.sch
45.  3:27.10 freshcuber.de
46.  4:13.59 MatsBergsten
47.  DNF DGCubes
47.  DNF dhafin


*6x6x6*(26)
1.  1:53.52 FaLoL
2.  1:57.05 JoXCuber
3.  2:07.63 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:12.56 Keroma12
5.  2:18.99 nevinscph
6.  2:31.44 xyzzy
7.  2:53.56 oliver sitja sichel
8.  3:00.42 Raymos Castillo
9.  3:01.86 Sub1Hour
10.  3:11.05 Liam Wadek
11.  3:24.46 swankfukinc
12.  3:39.17 UnknownCanvas
13.  3:40.67 VIBE_ZT
14.  3:46.87 topppits
15.  3:51.81 One Wheel
16.  3:58.83 SonofRonan
17.  4:03.33 breadears
18.  4:25.55 50ph14
19.  4:44.78 LittleLumos
20.  4:45.57 Rubika-37-021204
21.  5:01.46 Lewis
22.  5:02.16 Jrg
23.  5:17.32 Jacck
24.  5:21.21 sporteisvogel
25.  5:43.68 thomas.sch
26.  7:47.58 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:52.77 ichcubegerne
2.  2:56.39 JoXCuber
3.  3:07.49 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  3:20.98 Keroma12
5.  3:32.59 nevinscph
6.  3:34.21 Hunter Eric Deardurff
7.  4:38.61 swankfukinc
8.  5:17.64 Liam Wadek
9.  5:49.02 UnknownCanvas
10.  6:11.70 SonofRonan
11.  6:13.68 breadears
12.  6:22.11 One Wheel
13.  7:05.69 Rubika-37-021204
14.  7:06.81 Jrg
15.  7:23.79 Jacck
16.  7:28.40 Lewis
17.  7:28.89 50ph14
18.  8:15.76 thomas.sch
19.  8:30.05 sporteisvogel
20.  9:31.50 freshcuber.de
21.  DNF VJW
21.  DNF VIBE_ZT
21.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(28)
1.  2.75 Khairur Rachim
2.  3.50 Legomanz
3.  4.00 Cubing Forever


Spoiler



4.  4.63 Charles Jerome
5.  6.32 ExultantCarn
6.  6.43 JoXCuber
7.  6.68 OriginalUsername
8.  8.13 ichcubegerne
9.  10.03 RiSha
10.  10.51 sigalig
11.  11.78 Trig0n
12.  13.99 abunickabhi
13.  14.35 fun at the joy
14.  19.64 MattP98
15.  19.76 skewby_cuber
16.  21.97 Adoni
17.  23.88 Mike Hughey
18.  25.90 MatsBergsten
19.  27.92 BenChristman1
20.  28.25 nevinscph
21.  29.18 LittleLumos
22.  29.62 PingPongCuber
23.  33.08 joshsailscga
24.  35.39 Jacck
25.  45.31 Deri Nata Wijaya
26.  1:53.90 breadears
27.  2:05.59 thomas.sch
28.  2:43.29 freshcuber.de


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(25)
1.  17.64 elliottk_
2.  18.50 sigalig
3.  30.89 ican97


Spoiler



4.  34.05 Keroma12
5.  39.21 openseas
6.  48.72 fun at the joy
7.  49.82 BradyCubes08
8.  50.14 JChambers13
9.  51.53 MattP98
10.  53.49 nevinscph
11.  55.21 Khairur Rachim
12.  1:18.62 thatkid
13.  1:25.74 Deri Nata Wijaya
14.  1:39.36 filmip
15.  1:43.43 joshsailscga
16.  1:55.08 MatsBergsten
17.  2:11.62 Mike Hughey
18.  2:32.16 PingPongCuber
19.  2:51.74 Jacck
20.  5:14.56 anna4f
21.  11:04.28 freshcuber.de
22.  DNF LittleLumos
22.  DNF ichcubegerne
22.  DNF abunickabhi
22.  DNF One Wheel


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  4:51.34 nevinscph
2.  5:14.82 openseas
3.  6:33.30 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  6:50.98 MattP98
5.  7:55.56 Jacck
6.  9:24.71 LittleLumos
7.  10:14.56 Deri Nata Wijaya
8.  11:56.11 PingPongCuber
9.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  9:29.64 nevinscph
2.  11:40.08 openseas
3.  12:36.82 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  19:11.76 LittleLumos
5.  DNF Jacck
5.  DNF MattP98


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF openseas

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(13)
1.  31/33 57:11 Keroma12
2.  4/4 21:29 Jacck
3.  5/7 24:34 openseas


Spoiler



4.  5/7 45:51 PingPongCuber
5.  2/2 1:46 Csc
6.  2/2 3:02 MattP98
7.  10/18 60:00 Deri Nata Wijaya
8.  3/5 15:24 fun at the joy
9.  3/5 28:18 LittleLumos
10.  5/9 54:25 MatsBergsten
11.  2/4 19:16 filmip
12.  1/2 6:59 joshsailscga
12.  1/2 1:59 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(72)
1.  11.38 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.00 tJardigradHe
3.  12.20 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  13.77 OriginalUsername
5.  14.24 Alex Niedland
5.  14.24 PratikKhannaSkewb
7.  14.42 GenTheThief
8.  15.61 Charles Jerome
9.  15.68 ichcubegerne
10.  16.06 cuberkid10
11.  16.74 Kylegadj
12.  16.86 NathanaelCubes
13.  17.76 BradyCubes08
14.  17.96 MCuber
15.  18.25 vishwasankarcubing
16.  18.52 fun at the joy
17.  18.53 BradenTheMagician
18.  18.92 abunickabhi
19.  18.98 mihnea3000
20.  19.85 JoXCuber
21.  20.03 DGCubes
22.  20.11 FaLoL
23.  20.51 Jam88
24.  21.50 Liam Wadek
25.  22.11 xyzzy
26.  22.33 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  23.11 ican97
28.  23.55 skewby_cuber
29.  24.16 Sub1Hour
30.  24.47 oliver sitja sichel
31.  24.51 revaldoah
32.  24.81 PingPongCuber
33.  25.52 BMcCl1
34.  25.56 Utkarsh Ashar
35.  25.74 lumes2121
36.  26.49 d2polld
37.  26.78 MattP98
38.  27.38 VIBE_ZT
39.  28.08 BleachedTurtle
40.  29.67 Raymos Castillo
41.  29.97 joshsailscga
42.  29.98 Triangles_are_cubers
43.  30.47 trangium
44.  31.67 breadears
45.  32.75 wearephamily1719
46.  34.05 nevinscph
47.  35.49 swankfukinc
48.  35.90 Aadil ali
49.  36.26 Petri Krzywacki
50.  36.34 LittleLumos
51.  37.72 SonofRonan
52.  38.06 sl0wcuber
53.  38.62 BenChristman1
54.  39.18 freshcuber.de
55.  40.61 bgcatfan
56.  41.62 Mike Hughey
57.  42.49 One Wheel
58.  44.80 rdurette10
59.  44.82 mm15
60.  45.51 UnknownCanvas
61.  46.91 loffy
62.  49.58 Adoni
63.  51.85 sporteisvogel
64.  53.29 Deri Nata Wijaya
65.  57.34 HippieCuber
66.  58.94 Jacck
67.  1:02.30 FishyIshy
68.  1:03.64 hebscody
69.  1:08.43 Rubika-37-021204
70.  1:09.67 thomas.sch
71.  1:10.89 SanArg
72.  1:18.94 KyleTheCuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  32.49 OriginalUsername
2.  1:09.31 ichcubegerne
3.  1:29.31 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  3:38.61 Jacck


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  32.23 fun at the joy
2.  32.80 ichcubegerne
3.  1:04.76 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:07.11 abunickabhi
5.  1:14.49 Mike Hughey
6.  1:26.25 openseas
7.  1:50.62 MatsBergsten
8.  1:57.43 Jacck
9.  1:58.03 joshsailscga
10.  2:39.82 sl0wcuber
11.  3:50.06 thomas.sch
12.  DNF freshcuber.de
12.  DNF Csc


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(4)
1.  23.33 (22, 21, 27) Mrauo
2.  30.67 (32, 29, 31) ichcubegerne
3.  DNF (24, 26, DNS) Sebastien
3.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) rodrisan

*2-3-4 Relay*(45)
1.  42.42 Khairur Rachim
2.  46.13 OriginalUsername
3.  46.79 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  48.50 cuberkid10
5.  54.30 BradenTheMagician
6.  55.93 Charles Jerome
7.  58.26 JoXCuber
8.  59.69 DGCubes
9.  1:01.20 abunickabhi
10.  1:02.47 ichcubegerne
11.  1:05.83 nevinscph
12.  1:06.69 MattP98
13.  1:08.23 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:08.48 BMcCl1
15.  1:10.31 Rollercoasterben
16.  1:13.14 mm15
17.  1:13.75 Sub1Hour
18.  1:13.99 skewby_cuber
19.  1:17.92 swankfukinc
20.  1:20.36 SonofRonan
21.  1:20.60 oliver sitja sichel
22.  1:21.16 Jam88
23.  1:21.75 Utkarsh Ashar
24.  1:22.65 loffy
25.  1:25.43 breadears
26.  1:27.21 UnknownCanvas
27.  1:34.92 50ph14
28.  1:35.36 BenChristman1
29.  1:39.51 sl0wcuber
30.  1:42.32 Mike Hughey
31.  1:44.29 PingPongCuber
32.  1:50.40 Jrg
33.  1:52.82 anna4f
34.  1:59.47 rdurette10
35.  2:00.09 Skewb_Cube
36.  2:09.47 LittleLumos
37.  2:14.78 Lewis
38.  2:21.85 sporteisvogel
39.  2:26.29 One Wheel
40.  2:27.11 TheEpicCuber
41.  2:29.55 Jacck
42.  2:32.05 Rubika-37-021204
43.  2:58.33 TheSlykrCubr
44.  3:08.30 MatsBergsten
45.  3:33.16 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(25)
1.  1:51.09 OriginalUsername
2.  2:06.34 ichcubegerne
3.  2:07.92 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  2:32.06 nevinscph
5.  2:44.81 MattP98
6.  2:49.59 BMcCl1
7.  2:52.24 Sub1Hour
8.  2:56.05 Rollercoasterben
9.  3:03.97 breadears
10.  3:14.77 swankfukinc
11.  3:22.29 mm15
12.  3:23.34 Utkarsh Ashar
13.  3:47.21 LittleLumos
14.  4:10.75 BenChristman1
15.  4:15.44 One Wheel
16.  4:19.70 50ph14
17.  4:43.52 Lewis
18.  4:48.54 Jrg
19.  5:10.83 Rubika-37-021204
20.  5:27.58 sporteisvogel
21.  5:37.98 TheEpicCuber
22.  5:58.78 Jacck
23.  6:13.78 thomas.sch
24.  7:03.87 MatsBergsten
25.  DNF SonofRonan


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  4:16.59 ichcubegerne
2.  4:58.74 nevinscph
3.  6:44.78 swankfukinc


Spoiler



4.  7:14.18 50ph14
5.  7:55.23 breadears
6.  8:11.18 One Wheel
7.  8:40.94 BenChristman1
8.  9:51.89 Lewis
9.  10:04.35 Jrg
10.  10:29.90 Rubika-37-021204
11.  11:06.13 thomas.sch
12.  11:19.35 sporteisvogel
13.  11:24.26 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  6:58.45 ichcubegerne
2.  8:40.18 nevinscph
3.  10:19.61 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  11:12.81 swankfukinc
5.  13:31.45 breadears
6.  14:25.69 One Wheel
7.  16:01.61 50ph14
8.  16:34.48 BenChristman1
9.  17:18.62 Lewis
10.  17:50.51 Jrg
11.  17:58.12 Rubika-37-021204
12.  18:25.90 sporteisvogel
13.  19:09.25 thomas.sch


*Clock*(43)
1.  4.41 JChambers13
2.  4.67 Yunhooooo
3.  4.92 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  5.19 MartinN13
5.  5.39 ElephantCuber
6.  5.53 Josh_
7.  6.74 vishwasankarcubing
8.  7.66 50ph14
9.  8.00 NewoMinx
10.  8.10 tJardigradHe
11.  8.13 Luke Garrett
12.  8.37 BradenTheMagician
12.  8.37 MattP98
14.  9.07 OriginalUsername
15.  9.16 mrsniffles01
16.  9.41 Liam Wadek
17.  9.66 JoXCuber
18.  10.02 Rollercoasterben
19.  10.66 Raymos Castillo
20.  10.79 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  11.09 Sub1Hour
22.  11.52 Triangles_are_cubers
23.  12.06 VIBE_ZT
24.  12.40 oliver sitja sichel
25.  13.62 PingPongCuber
26.  14.02 White KB
27.  14.13 BleachedTurtle
28.  14.28 BenChristman1
29.  15.20 ichcubegerne
30.  15.52 SonofRonan
31.  18.00 topppits
32.  18.49 Mike Hughey
33.  18.75 nevinscph
34.  20.14 abunickabhi
35.  20.50 swankfukinc
36.  21.07 David Reid
37.  24.66 thomas.sch
38.  30.05 Jacck
39.  33.14 One Wheel
40.  40.42 Hunter Eric Deardurff
41.  41.56 MatsBergsten
42.  47.67 sporteisvogel
43.  50.74 d2polld


*Megaminx*(35)
1.  46.92 NewoMinx
2.  52.47 Khairur Rachim
3.  52.90 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  57.58 BradyCubes08
5.  58.96 Luke Garrett
6.  1:06.87 Alex Niedland
7.  1:10.43 Logan2017DAYR01
8.  1:10.53 ichcubegerne
9.  1:14.83 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:22.62 Triangles_are_cubers
11.  1:27.41 Sub1Hour
12.  1:28.52 fun at the joy
13.  1:32.60 swankfukinc
14.  1:35.74 50ph14
15.  1:36.36 nevinscph
16.  1:51.13 Liam Wadek
17.  1:53.03 breadears
18.  1:58.74 Rollercoasterben
19.  2:03.89 bh13
20.  2:08.66 Lewis
21.  2:09.56 BenChristman1
22.  2:11.58 joshsailscga
23.  2:27.90 SonofRonan
24.  2:29.26 One Wheel
25.  2:32.00 Mike Hughey
26.  2:53.45 rdurette10
27.  2:58.56 HippieCuber
28.  3:29.81 sporteisvogel
29.  3:44.61 Jacck
30.  3:59.52 thomas.sch
31.  4:38.59 Rubika-37-021204
32.  DNF VIBE_ZT
32.  DNF Jam88
32.  DNF oliver sitja sichel
32.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(60)
1.  2.84 50ph14
2.  2.85 tJardigradHe
3.  2.88 Jam88


Spoiler



4.  3.11 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  3.28 BradyCubes08
6.  3.47 Alex Niedland
7.  3.52 DGCubes
8.  3.93 Ghost Cuber
9.  4.12 BradenTheMagician
10.  4.15 Charles Jerome
11.  4.25 OriginalUsername
12.  4.35 JoXCuber
13.  4.43 Luke Garrett
14.  5.14 VIBE_ZT
15.  5.17 JChambers13
16.  5.23 Trig0n
17.  5.31 NewoMinx
18.  5.56 NathanaelCubes
19.  5.73 ichcubegerne
20.  5.82 wearephamily1719
21.  5.95 ElephantCuber
22.  5.97 Raymos Castillo
23.  6.16 BleachedTurtle
24.  6.32 BraydenTheCuber
25.  6.43 Keenan Johnson
26.  6.48 UnknownCanvas
27.  6.80 MattP98
28.  6.89 FaLoL
29.  7.07 Triangles_are_cubers
30.  7.08 skewby_cuber
31.  7.18 oliver sitja sichel
32.  7.23 Lewis
33.  7.28 Liam Wadek
34.  7.44 Sub1Hour
35.  8.38 PingPongCuber
36.  8.69 Mike Hughey
37.  8.72 Theo1409
37.  8.72 VJW
39.  9.40 SanArg
40.  9.79 swankfukinc
41.  10.52 mm15
42.  10.53 BenChristman1
43.  10.71 rdurette10
44.  10.87 sporteisvogel
45.  11.34 abunickabhi
46.  11.37 hebscody
47.  12.73 Jacck
48.  12.92 nevinscph
49.  13.65 Zaphod42
50.  13.70 Skewb_Cube
51.  14.13 Joshua smith the cuber
52.  16.27 thomas.sch
53.  16.59 sl0wcuber
54.  17.27 FishyIshy
55.  18.17 SonofRonan
56.  20.49 TheEpicCuber
57.  22.25 Csc
58.  25.49 HippieCuber
59.  27.07 KyleTheCuber
60.  45.33 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(48)
1.  7.11 mrsniffles01
2.  7.63 Christopher Fandrich
3.  9.59 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  11.07 Charles Jerome
5.  11.12 BradyCubes08
6.  11.50 Sub1Hour
7.  12.15 Alex Niedland
8.  12.30 Rollercoasterben
9.  12.33 parkertrager
10.  12.61 Brady
11.  12.81 Logan2017DAYR01
12.  13.86 Luke Garrett
13.  14.07 tJardigradHe
14.  14.45 BraydenTheCuber
15.  15.30 BradenTheMagician
16.  15.66 NewoMinx
17.  16.94 ichcubegerne
18.  16.95 OriginalUsername
19.  17.28 NathanaelCubes
20.  17.31 oliver sitja sichel
21.  17.40 Kylegadj
22.  17.67 wearephamily1719
23.  18.56 MattP98
24.  20.02 50ph14
25.  20.05 20luky3
26.  20.39 VIBE_ZT
27.  21.16 SonofRonan
28.  21.71 JoXCuber
29.  21.76 skewby_cuber
30.  22.39 cheaj99
31.  22.45 PingPongCuber
32.  23.75 Keenan Johnson
33.  27.03 Liam Wadek
34.  27.33 Sitina
35.  27.77 BleachedTurtle
36.  29.19 Trig0n
37.  32.18 Jam88
38.  34.78 Raymos Castillo
39.  39.68 BenChristman1
40.  39.95 rdurette10
41.  47.04 Mike Hughey
42.  50.70 nevinscph
43.  51.37 Lewis
44.  1:05.07 filmip
45.  1:12.82 Jacck
46.  1:15.42 sporteisvogel
47.  2:43.89 thomas.sch
48.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(50)
1.  1.91 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.34 BradyCubes08
3.  2.58 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  3.16 Legomanz
5.  3.88 NewoMinx
6.  4.06 OriginalUsername
7.  4.21 Kylegadj
8.  4.28 tJardigradHe
9.  4.66 VIBE_ZT
10.  5.25 d2polld
11.  5.55 Luke Garrett
12.  5.69 Logan2017DAYR01
13.  5.85 Trig0n
14.  5.95 BradenTheMagician
15.  6.29 ichcubegerne
16.  6.30 Heewon Seo
17.  6.35 oliver sitja sichel
18.  6.48 50ph14
19.  6.59 JoXCuber
20.  6.65 DGCubes
21.  6.82 Alex Niedland
22.  6.98 JChambers13
23.  7.02 Raymos Castillo
24.  7.25 vishwasankarcubing
25.  7.46 Triangles_are_cubers
26.  7.96 MattP98
27.  8.03 BleachedTurtle
28.  8.38 Liam Wadek
29.  8.69 NathanaelCubes
30.  9.07 wearephamily1719
31.  9.08 abunickabhi
32.  9.28 Sub1Hour
33.  9.82 skewby_cuber
34.  9.89 PingPongCuber
35.  10.32 mm15
36.  12.69 SonofRonan
37.  12.81 Lewis
38.  13.63 nevinscph
39.  13.85 BenChristman1
40.  14.03 swankfukinc
41.  15.24 oliverpallo
42.  15.47 rdurette10
43.  15.99 Mike Hughey
44.  18.01 Zaphod42
45.  18.96 Theo1409
46.  19.78 Jacck
47.  20.67 MatsBergsten
48.  22.15 thomas.sch
49.  29.37 sporteisvogel
50.  30.55 pineapple cuber luca V


*Kilominx*(9)
1.  27.42 ichcubegerne
2.  29.05 Logan2017DAYR01
3.  37.66 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  54.45 oliver sitja sichel
5.  1:04.29 BenChristman1
6.  1:05.22 Mike Hughey
7.  1:27.94 thomas.sch
8.  2:34.14 sporteisvogel
9.  3:09.96 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:39.99 OriginalUsername
2.  4:18.71 ichcubegerne
3.  4:38.39 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  5:37.86 Raymos Castillo
5.  6:06.44 swankfukinc
6.  6:43.72 oliver sitja sichel
7.  6:44.02 Rollercoasterben
8.  7:37.52 50ph14
9.  8:37.38 SonofRonan
10.  8:44.25 BenChristman1
11.  15:46.84 sporteisvogel
12.  15:53.79 thomas.sch


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  9.98 BMcCl1
2.  10.00 Trig0n
3.  10.22 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.08 ichcubegerne
5.  13.64 JoXCuber
6.  13.99 Logan2017DAYR01
7.  14.53 Charles Jerome
8.  17.08 PingPongCuber
9.  18.04 VIBE_ZT
10.  18.07 Sub1Hour
11.  20.56 oliver sitja sichel
12.  24.12 abunickabhi
13.  26.25 BenChristman1
14.  33.35 Mike Hughey
15.  40.40 thomas.sch
16.  46.96 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  33.61 ichcubegerne
2.  47.73 VIBE_ZT
3.  48.27 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  55.34 Mike Hughey
5.  57.83 UnknownCanvas
6.  1:07.83 Jacck
7.  1:08.79 thomas.sch
8.  1:32.32 freshcuber.de
9.  1:37.69 One Wheel
10.  1:39.02 sporteisvogel


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  9.49 Hunter Eric Deardurff
2.  16.45 MattP98
3.  19.18 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  25.35 PingPongCuber
5.  28.84 thomas.sch
6.  31.70 sporteisvogel
7.  32.55 freshcuber.de
8.  35.87 MatsBergsten
9.  40.18 Mike Hughey
10.  43.64 BenChristman1
11.  3:50.21 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  51.33 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF ichcubegerne
2.  DNF joshsailscga
2.  DNF BenChristman1

*Mirror Blocks*(10)
1.  20.19 ichcubegerne
2.  20.63 BradenTheMagician
3.  55.64 VIBE_ZT


Spoiler



4.  1:00.05 mm15
5.  1:18.83 BenChristman1
6.  1:44.02 Mike Hughey
7.  2:02.68 thomas.sch
8.  2:08.72 oliver sitja sichel
9.  4:12.26 sporteisvogel
10.  5:08.77 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  3:20.67 VIBE_ZT
2.  3:26.84 ichcubegerne
3.  3:46.37 Gnome


Spoiler



4.  4:30.28 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(152)
1.  851 ichcubegerne
2.  752 OriginalUsername
3.  671 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  640 Charles Jerome
5.  632 tJardigradHe
6.  594 Khairur Rachim
7.  577 Alex Niedland
8.  560 Luke Garrett
9.  546 MattP98
10.  544 Logan2017DAYR01
11.  533 Sub1Hour
12.  525 BradenTheMagician
13.  516 nevinscph
14.  471 oliver sitja sichel
15.  465 Liam Wadek
16.  461 NewoMinx
17.  453 DGCubes
18.  448 50ph14
19.  446 Raymos Castillo
20.  444 VIBE_ZT
21.  441 abunickabhi
22.  429 NathanaelCubes
23.  413 swankfukinc
24.  411 PingPongCuber
25.  401 BradyCubes08
26.  398 BleachedTurtle
27.  393 cuberkid10
28.  380 FaLoL
29.  378 Jam88
30.  372 Rollercoasterben
31.  362 BMcCl1
32.  355 skewby_cuber
33.  351 JChambers13
34.  350 Kylegadj
35.  340 sigalig
36.  335 wearephamily1719
36.  335 joshsailscga
38.  334 SonofRonan
39.  326 breadears
40.  320 mm15
40.  320 mihnea3000
42.  310 Legomanz
43.  307 Utkarsh Ashar
44.  302 BenChristman1
45.  294 Mike Hughey
46.  288 Triangles_are_cubers
47.  282 ExultantCarn
48.  266 BraydenTheCuber
49.  262 Jacck
50.  261 UnknownCanvas
51.  256 xyzzy
52.  254 LittleLumos
53.  244 PratikKhannaSkewb
53.  244 Keenan Johnson
55.  243 VJW
56.  239 vishwasankarcubing
57.  238 Lewis
58.  229 d2polld
59.  228 One Wheel
60.  224 Varun Mohanraj
61.  218 MatsBergsten
62.  214 aidenkimm
63.  211 Christopher Fandrich
63.  211 Trig0n
65.  208 sporteisvogel
66.  202 Ghost Cuber
67.  197 thomas.sch
68.  188 fun at the joy
69.  181 Aadil ali
69.  181 Elf
71.  180 lumes2121
72.  178 rdurette10
73.  174 loffy
74.  169 sl0wcuber
75.  168 Jrg
75.  168 Keroma12
77.  166 MCuber
78.  162 Cubing Forever
79.  157 trangium
80.  156 ican97
81.  155 Adoni
82.  154 Gnome
83.  151 Deri Nata Wijaya
83.  151 topppits
85.  150 Fred Lang
86.  149 Skewb_Cube
87.  148 FishyIshy
88.  146 thatkid
89.  142 Rubika-37-021204
90.  136 cheaj99
91.  129 Hunter Eric Deardurff
92.  127 John Benwell
93.  120 aarush vasanadu
93.  120 openseas
95.  119 CyanCuber (Jynz Gaming)
96.  118 revaldoah
97.  113 anna4f
98.  107 Heewon Seo
98.  107 Petri Krzywacki
100.  104 Cubing5life
101.  100 freshcuber.de
102.  93 abhijat
103.  90 MarkA64
104.  84 ElyasCubing
105.  83 ElephantCuber
105.  83 mrsniffles01
107.  82 LostGent
108.  77 TheEpicCuber
109.  76 filmip
110.  73 White KB
111.  72 Theo1409
112.  70 HippieCuber
112.  70 GenTheThief
114.  68 SanArg
115.  66 RiSha
116.  65 CrispyCubing
116.  65 TheSlykrCubr
118.  62 oliverpallo
118.  62 bgcatfan
120.  59 hyperbannanas
121.  58 Caleb Rogers
121.  58 hebscody
123.  50 Micah Morrison
124.  49 DMSCUBER
125.  44 Yunhooooo
125.  44 parkertrager
127.  43 Zaphod42
127.  43 EngiNerdBrian
127.  43 TipsterTrickster
127.  43 Brady
131.  42 MartinN13
131.  42 Sitina
133.  40 Josh_
133.  40 Csc
135.  39 N speedsolving
136.  36 SpeedCuberSUB30
137.  34 CubiBubi
138.  33 elliottk_
139.  28 20luky3
140.  25 KyleTheCuber
141.  24 David Reid
142.  22 JJRTheCuber
143.  21 bh13
144.  20 Joshua smith the cuber
145.  18 bolt
146.  15 CassielK
147.  14 Mrauo
148.  12 Sebastien
149.  11 rodrisan
150.  7 Simeon Scheepers
151.  6 dhafin
152.  3 pineapple cuber luca V


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2020)

152 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 136!

That means our winner this week is *SpeedCuberSUB30!* Congratulations!!


----------



## qwr (Nov 3, 2020)

So you can possibly win a giftcard just for entering? cool


----------

